# Samsung SyncMaster T220 oder Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW



## ProGamerTwins (7. November 2008)

Hi Leute, 
Weihnachten steht kurz vor der Tür, deswegen wollte ich mir einen neuen 
TFT gönnen. 
Ich kann mich nur nicht zwischen diesen beiden entscheiden : 
T220 vs. 2233BW

Haben die TFT eine glänzende Oberfläche, sowie die meisten neuen Notebooks sie heute besitzen ? 
Der TFT soll hauptsächlich zum Zocken da sein. 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei diesem Problem helfen. 
Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (7. November 2008)

Heute ist der T220 angekommen, aber ich hatte noch keine Chance ihn zu genießen, weil ich den ganzen Tag am Rechner zusammenschrauben war . Bisheriger Eindruck: Schick schick schick ! Mattes Display aber glänzender Rahmen


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

ich würde dir zu dem t220 raten. 

ich will mir nähmlich auch einen neuen bildschirm kaufen und ich habe den im auge


----------



## Methos (8. November 2008)

Oh AjS da haben wir was gemeinsam aber ich würde dir ProGamerTwins eine Auswahl aus drei Monitoren empfehlen:

-VIEWSONIC VX2262wm 
-LG L227WT
-Samsung T220

Der VIEWSONIC und der Samsung sind von den theoretischen Leistungen identisch, wobei man sagen muss das der VIEWSONIC im PCGH-Test 11/2008 besser abgeschnitten hat. Der LG ist etwas schwächer vom Kontrast ("nur" 10000:1). Aber den von dir genannten 2233BW würd ich nicht nehmen, weil der nur eine Reaktionszeit von 5ms hat und nur 5€ billiger ist als der T220 mit 2ms.


----------

